
Software security - zaadcs
From the Foundations of Security book:<p>Q7. Rewrite the serveFile() method such that it imposes a maximum file size limit. If a user attempts to download a file that is larger than the maximum allowed size, write a log entry to a file called error_log and return a “403 Forbidden” HTTP response code.<p>c. Implement multithreading and a mechanism that allows a maximum number of concurrent downloads for a particular IP address.
======
diegorbaquero
c is very important, without ratelimiting services can be easily subjects of
DoS.

~~~
zaadcs
Is that the answer of my question

